# Elektronikas forums >  NTC sensors

## arneefreeman

Sveicināti.

Situācija sekojoša. Ir apkures katls, kura vadībai piesprausti klāt NTC sensori, lai šamais spētu saprast, kāda temperatūra ir pašā katlā, ūdens boilerī un tamlīdzīgi, tad attiecīgi rīkoties, palielinot jaudu utt. Paša katla vadībai ir iespēja pieslēgt klāt vēl papildus sensorus, taču te sākas lielā problēma - Kādus? NTC sensori ir miljons dažādu veidu, dažādām rakstura līknēm un tā tālāk. No ebay te biju pasūtīījis dažus eksperimenta kārtā, taču katrs rāda citādāku bildi. Tuvākais pagaidām ir ar 3470 raksturlīkni, bet jo augstāka paliek temperatūra, jo lielāka kļūda starp faktisko. Pats NTC visdrīzāk ir 10k@25c.

Tad nu lielais jautājums - vai ir kaut kādas iespējas, paņemot esošo sensoru, saprast kas viņam "vēderā", t.i., lai varu piemeklēt identiski tādu pašu? Vienīgais, kas man bija ienācis prātā, ir reverse engineering, kā teikt - pieslēdzu poci sensora vietā pie apkures katla un 25c-110c (ar soli - 5c) norakstīju pretestības.

temperatūra C; pretestība komi:


```
25    10
30    8,2
35    6,97
40    5,75
45    4,91
50    4,08
55    3,5
60    2,94
65    2,55
70    2,18
75    1,9
80    1,62
85    1,41
90    1,21
95    1,06
100    0,92
105    0,81
110    0,7
```

 Idejas, ieteikumi?

----------


## Tristan

Varbūt vajadzētu sākt ar pamatlietām: 
Ražotājs;
Vadības sistēmas modeļa/serijas numurs;

Ja vadība ir kaut kāda 'aftermarket' vai DIY, tad bildi no tās.
Arī oriģinālā sensora bilde pa ļaunu nenāktu;

Pastāv liela iespēja ka kāds no foruma biedriem jau ir kaut ko meklējis attiecīgajam modelim, un uzreiz var atbildēt.

----------


## arneefreeman

Stipri šaubos, jo normālā veidā cilvēki nopērk veikalā pa 30eur sensoru un pārmaksā savas tik pat daudz reizes. Čehu katls ar dāņu NBE vadību. Sensora bilde šajā gadījumā neizteiks NEKO, jo sensors ir iebūvēts cilindriskā caurulītē un aizkausēts ciet, tādus var atrast pilnu internetu visdažādākajās variācijās.

Bilde ieskatam:

----------


## Elfs

Pastāv diezgan nosacīta krāsu nomenklatūra, piemeeram sarkans/dzeltens ir K-tips

https://goo.gl/images/E9jA2c

Vēl, ja nemaldos, tikai kādus 2 tipus praksē izmanto zemaam un negatiivaam temperatuuraam

----------


## arneefreeman

Pēc krāsām izriet, ka man ir J tips (balts + kaut kāds gaiši sarkans vai pat rozīgs vads), taču mēra arī mīnusos, jo ir paredzēts karināt aiz loga, kas dod informāciju un darbina trīsgaitu vārstu, atkarībā no āras temp. Tas liek atkal domāt, ka īsti riktīgi jau nebūs  ::  Uz ātru roku iegūglēju temperatūru/pretestību tabulas, vienu atradu - nu nebūs riktīgi. Pie 110c manā gadījumā ir ~700 omi, kamēr tabulā 500.

----------


## Elfs

Nu aiz loga jau 110 nebūs nekad, to saku taadaa sakaraa ka ja ražots shauraakam diapazonam, tad varbuut skaitaas J, bet nav iisti jo netiiraaki metaali izmantoti.....izjauc mosh pasties kas par materiāliem.
Varu un dzelzi vajadzeetu vareet uz aci un ar magneetu noteikt. Nu ja pavisam azarts uzkluup, varu sarunaat ar spektroskopu uzshaut...paraadiis sqstaavu procenta tuukstoshdaļās

----------


## arneefreeman

Bija jau doma izjaukt šamejo, bet negribas pēc tam pirkt vietā pa 30eur vēl vienu  ::  Ebaya 10k b3470 brīnumu izjaucu (jo atnāca iepakojumā 5 gab.), iekšā bija iekausēts šitāds:


p.s. Jāpiemitina, ka visiem tiem thermocouple veidiem vadi ir tie.. metāliskie (?), kamēr man ir parasts mīkstais vads ar melnu izolāciju.

----------


## Elfs

Mjaa...taadam tur ar aamuru pasitot var arii nesaprast kas tur bija....zemaas temperatuuraas miniatuuri tie elementi.
A ja nebrauc galeejiibaas, tas ir - 30 liidz +20 taksh peec tabulaam vajadzeeja vareet piemekleet 1,2  variantus un ebajot shurp.

----------


## Elfs

Ir dvi varianti, iet liidz pashai shēmai interesantie metaali pat pusmetra garumaa, otrs, ka vara lokanie un galaa pats metaalpaaris.
Un tos vara lokanos tad sauc par termokompensaacijas vadiem un tirgo par bargu navdu  :: )

----------


## arneefreeman

Ja mērāmā temperatūra ir čotka 25c, tad viņi visi rāda korekti, jo tie NTC ir 10k @ 25c, kā jau minēju. Bet tikko kā kāpj/krīt, tā čau. Aiziet kļūdā 5-10c un vairāk. Varbūt esmu piekasīgs vai pedantisks, bet gribas atrast identisku, kaut vai sporta pēc un apkarināt to katlu no visām pusēm (atpakaļ gaitas temp, āras temp, dūmgāzu temp utt). Nopirkt pa bargu naudu ejošu nav māksla  ::  a paši katla ražotāji klusē un šo jautājumu neapspriež ne ar vienu, pat ir aizdoma kāpēc ($$$)  :: 

Vienīgais veids, ko es redzu, ir iet cauri visu NTC sensoru datasheetiem un pētīt tabulas, salīdzinot ar to, kas man ir, bet tas ir nereāli.

----------


## Elfs

Bet taapat nav zvaniits ka duumgaazeem buus taads pats sensors paredzeets kaads temp aiz loga..... Tākā pačābīgi izskatās....
Vari mēģināt kombineet tos ebaja savus virknē, paraleeli utt. Mosh +- 2 graadi var samudrīt, ar ko manupraat jaapietiek.
Vēl kas tos meeriijumus nevajadzeet dariit aatri, jo +-5 graadi kļūdu mieriigi var dot termo inerce !!!!

----------


## arneefreeman

Dūmgāzēm jā, varētu nebūt gan tas pats, bet to varu viegli pārbaudīt ar savu reverse-engineering uzparikti  ::  jā, nu sūdīgi. Tāds mazs mēsls, kuru nevar sazīmēt, kas tas pa brīnumu  ::

----------


## Elfs

Nezinu kas tur un kā tur, bet ķīnieshu kantori ir dzirdēts ka gadās atsaucīgs pīplis otrā galā, varbūt var joka pēc kādiem kantoriem aizsūtīt to savu tabulu...

----------


## M_J

Pēc tās reversās inženierijas datiem aprēķinot Betu, sanāk ka tai jābūt ap 3500. Farnelī ir viens ar betu 3499, bet stipri dārgs, un čupiņa ar betu 3492. Pie 85 grādiem sakrīt ar autora reverso inženieriju, pie 105 drusku atšķiras.
http://lv.farnell.com/w/c/circuit-pr...-=3492k&st=ntc

----------


## arneefreeman

Betas arī es rēķināju un visādi rezultāti man beigās sanāca. Diez, ir iespējams kaut kā noteikt temperatūru diapazonu tiem sensoriem/katlam? Jo, cik saprotu, katram sensoram tā beta tiek izteikta noteitkā temp.diapazonā, vai tā?

----------


## M_J

Nedomāju, ka katlu ražotāji ir vērsušies pie termistoru ražotājiem, un pēdējie ir izstrādājuši priekš katla unikālu sensoru, kuru nekur citur nopirkt nevar. Gan jau ir paņemts kāds no esošajiem, un nebūt ne dārgākais. Vēl jautājums - cik precīzi visas tās lietas realizētas paša katla elektronikā. Es droši vien parautu elektroniku vaļā un apskatītos, kādas precizitātes rezistori izmantoti. Nav jau zināms arī, cik precīza tabula iešūta ECU.  Es droši vien paņemtu Farnelī 10k termistorus ar betu 3500 +/- 50 un piemeklētu tuvāko.

----------


## arneefreeman

Laikam jau tā ar būs jādara, ka vienkārši jāpērk un jātestē  ::

----------


## Janisp112

Mana metode ir termometrs un ūdens katliņš uz plīts. Ielikam sensoru, testeri klāt, vāram un pierakstam pretestību līdz 100°C. Tiem divvadu NTC sensoriem +/- 5°C tramvaja pietura ir norma.

----------

